# Josie Maran Swatches



## Allura Beauty (May 12, 2011)

Josie Maran Argan Oil Concealer Review

  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 12, 2011)

Josie Maran Argan Oil Lipstick in "Dyani" Review

  	Fashion Flower Giveaway
  	Flighty Giveaway

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 1, 2011)

Argan Oil Lipstick in "Birthday Suit"
  	Full photos here.


----------

